

Synch-ing utility between OmniGraffle and Django models. - diN0bot
http://github.com/diN0bot/Auto-Models 

======
shabble
I've previously used Postgresql Autodoc (<http://www.rbt.ca/autodoc/>) to
generate table / relation diagrams and render them using GraphViz.

Unfortunately, there's a lack of similar things that I've found for other
databases.

SQuirreLSQL is a 'database explorer' that has the ability to generate diagrams
for all sorts of dbms, but the export facility is pretty useless, and isn't
easily scriptable to run headless, for example from a Makefile to keep docs &
code in sync.

I'm interested in seeing where you go with this, and will keep an eye on the
repo.

------
diN0bot
I just wrote this python utility for keeping OmniGraffle diagrams and Django
models in synch.

Anyone else like to keep object model diagrams of their database tables? Or of
architecture or dataflow?

I'm currently scratching my own itch, but I'm looking for feedback and feature
requests to see where this might lead.

